# Off Topic - Whats a good wireless router?



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I think my wireless B router is on ints last legs and was wanting opinions about G router. I eventually want to match this with some G Access Points and usb ethernet adapters (to get rid of the B usb adapter) to get a little better transfer speed. what are you having success with? :up:


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I have an SMC router that I've been very happy with. D-Link is a great brand too. I also like Belkin. That's pretty much in order of preference (c:


----------



## Maxnl (Jan 7, 2006)

Netgear routers have help up pretty well around here, no failures so far with ANY netgear product,
Linksys products, however, have brought many problems and failures, they seem to be made as cheaply as possible.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been using a Siemens and a D-Link, both seem to work fine, the Siemens is used inside my house and the D-Link is connect to an exterior antenna and used by a PC in another house about 250 foot away. I like the D-Links user interface better than the Siemens. 

Good Luck,

atmuscarella


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

i have a belkin, has been very reliable and fast


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

danny7481 said:


> i have a belkin, has been very reliable and fast


I have Six Belkin routers working in bridge mode and they work great.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, I went with a Belkin 7231.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow, no one mentioned the famous WRT54G. This is it, hands-down:

WRG54G @ wikipedia

Notice you need to avoid the v5. A google search will tell you what serial numbers are what, and it's easy to check in the stores before you buy.

And this firmware is the best, imho:

DD-WRT


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tortio said:


> Wow, no one mentioned the famous WRT54G. This is it, hands-down:
> 
> WRG54G @ wikipedia
> 
> ...


Does sound interesting, especially if you want to hack your router but that was not a priority for me.


----------



## howman (Mar 31, 2006)

Seattle said:


> I have Six Belkin routers working in bridge mode and they work great.


Hey Seattle. I wanted to bridge my TiVo into my home network. I have a Belkin F5D7230-4. I visited [a popular online electronics store] and bought a second F5D7230-4. The picture on the website looked the same. When the package arrived it was indeed a F5D7230-4 but it was a different version (the new version is smaller and has only one antenna). Bridging wasn't supported on the new version!

How did you set up your routers? Which model router do you have?

Thanks!


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

I personally use an Apple AirPort Express. 
http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/
It's tiny, not much larger than the iPod power adapter. It's a wireless router, USB printer server, and a stereo/mini-optical audio streamer from a PC/Mac running iTunes. I bought mine at CompUSA for $99 and love it. I don't use the audio feature much, but it's my main wireless router and it's my printer server for my Canon color inkjet.

So far I've gotten it to work with my Apple PowerBook (a Mac), my Windows PCs, and XBOX via a Linksys game console ethernet/wireless adapter. I don't use wireless on my TiVos so I can't comment there.

There is no web interface for this router, it uses a special administration/management program for Mac and Windows called "AirPort Admin Utility". The program is better than any web interface, in my opinion, but the Mac version is a little nicer than the Windows version.

Final thoughts: Highly recommended if you're a Mac user. Consider it if you're a Windows user. Look elsewhere if you're a Linux/Solaris/BSD user.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

I replaced a Belkin with a Netgear with dual channel b/g and a. It is two separate wireless networks and a wired router as well. It is way faster than the Belkin for both wireless and wired. The Belkin always worked (and the only one which would work with DirecWay) but it was slow.


----------

